# Pay It Forward / Sort Of Free Stuff



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Other sites similar to MTBR have pay it forward areas, where someone posts something they have, no longer need and offer up. This is not a for sale or classified area, just used parts for free, except shipping costs. The intent is good will they will spread and possibly come full circle again.

So if anyone is interested, I am offering a used drivetrain, this is all 4 bolts chainring stuff. Two 32 tooth timing rings, on 36 tooth Middleburn front chainring, a SRAM 970 cassette (11/34 I think), the matching chains. This is by no means new, but should have a few hundred miles left in it. Chains have never broken. All the parts are as taken off and are dirty. Was riding and shifting fine, I know it's worn, but it's basically free.

Again this is all for 4 bolt cranks, if you have fives it won't fit.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Good idea Paul. :thumbsup:We do a similar thing up here with some of the different riding clubs we belong to. Jerseys, bike parts, even magazines with life left in them but no longer needed or used by the owner. We always hope the jerseys we give away have become too big for us rather than the other way round.
Ed and Pat


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Stuff*

Yes Paul, Help me clear out the garage!
I'll do a more full list soon, but right now I have a wheelset: 40 spoke XT tandem hubs Rhyno Lite rims V - BRAKE ONLY. There is also a drum brake already attached. Used lots, but still very ridable. We converted everything to disc, so these just hang on the wall.


----------

